# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Filament Stuck

## Gallafayo

Hello all, 

I was changing the filament in my Mod-T last night when it stopped extruding. I went through the load filament cycle, clipped the old stuff, and restarted the load process with the new stuff. Right after the Mod-T grabbed the new filament it stopped pulling. Now when I try to load or print nothing comes out. I can still feel heat coming from the tip when it is warmed up. 

Have any of you ran in to this problem?

I'm awaiting a response from the New Matter help team, but I thought I'd ask here just in case anyone has already overcome this issue.

----------


## Gallafayo

New Matter's customer service helped me out! Yay!

----------


## lattermedic

> New Matter's customer service helped me out! Yay!


  can you help me out by telling me what they did? or what they made you do?

----------


## Gallafayo

I can?t remember, I returned the printer soon after this. I think I had to heat it up, loosen the nozzle, cool it down, take off the nozzle, and then take the filament out. I could be remembering incorrectly though!

----------


## Aleksandersh

A great case for understanding how to solve a similar problem

----------

